
Engineering Managers Managing Remote Teams - ganeshsridharan
What are some of the unique challenges faced by engineering managers managing remote&#x2F;distributed teams?
======
mterrel
Building strong trust is IMHO _much_ harder remotely. That affects both
manager/employee trust and trust among employees remote from each other. And
without strong bonds of trust, certain things get much harder, such as
negative feedback, even when delivered constructively.

Note that I'm not saying you _can 't_ build strong trust, just that it's
harder. You have to devote considerably more thought and _intentional_ time to
it. I say intentional time because when you're local to someone, you naturally
build trust with them in every small interaction. In a remote setting, you
need to create time and space for those interactions deliberately.

~~~
ganeshsridharan
Thanks. Are there any specific steps you take to build trust with remote
employees?

~~~
mterrel
Oh, and GitLab has put some AWESOME resources online about being a fully
remote company. I've spent hours reading their employee handbook. Here's a
place to get started: [https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-
remote/](https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-remote/)

~~~
ganeshsridharan
thanks

------
6nomads
We've just made an online conference on managing remote teams, you should
check out the recordings: [https://6nomads.com/remote-
conf](https://6nomads.com/remote-conf)

I'd recommend watching Andrei Rebrov (CTO & Co-founder at Scentbird) and David
Tabachnikov (Co-CEO at ScholarshipOwl)

------
ashishkapoor
Getting things done.

~~~
ganeshsridharan
Do you have any recommendations on what actions you take to getting things
done from remote team?

